# DIY Backyard Flat Range/Target



## oglejust (Oct 18, 2011)

pretty cool... how long till theres an arrow stuck in the car next to it? haha


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

hope them hay bails hold up for ya ..


----------



## cannonman (Nov 29, 2008)

Looks good so far. Straw bales will work ok for awhile on low poundage bows, but don't expect great service from them. Is that a house in the background?


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

I hope you and your girlfriend don't breakup. Goodby target range.


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

good choice of target placement...house and car at the back in case you miss.....be careful


----------



## Loren Jensen (Nov 7, 2011)

Not worried about the car. It's not a house, it's an shop that has been out of ownership for the last 10 years. The straw bales held up to 55lbs at 20 yards. 

But all in all, it works for me!


----------



## Loren Jensen (Nov 7, 2011)

Got some more photos. Still isn't quite finished. Looks crappy right now. 

And I'm not sure if anyone noticed, by my bales are ratcheted down.


----------



## Loren Jensen (Nov 7, 2011)

soonerboy said:


> I hope you and your girlfriend don't breakup. Goodby target range.


Did you thoroughly read the post? Not my girlfriend.


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

:archery:You should build a lifetime target http://archeryreport.com/2011/04/diy-lifetime-archery-target/ you already have the roof:elch:


----------



## Loren Jensen (Nov 7, 2011)

bldtrailer said:


> :archery:You should build a lifetime target http://archeryreport.com/2011/04/diy-lifetime-archery-target/ you already have the roof:elch:


Lifetime target is still something I'd like to do. I made the roof/stand so that i could have either or.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Layered carpet target is labor intensive--to build, but will last a long time. Of course, your hay bales are easy to replace and easy to find I would guess. 

I had the same safety concerns expressed above about the backdrop--and shooting from 60 yds can magnify the error of an "oops" shot.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

I still think I would prop up a 4'x8' sheet of something in front of the car. I was always over confident shooting then 2 years ago, I punched the trigger, arrow went over the target (maybe a ft), went through the steel siding on the barn, throw the drywall and stuck into some inventory I have i nthe office inside. the end of the arrow is stuck in such a way I cant get it out easily. Its still pinned inbetween the drywall and inventory. I do need to patch the hole i nthe steel though


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

There used to be things called excelsor bales or something like that....they are real tight packed but I have no idea how to find them. My husband built a huge target several years ago with one of those bales and they last forever. Too bad we built it on someone else's land (a cousin) and he has since passed....we have those blob targets before they were all the rage...we have one that is probably 20 years old...talk about thousands of shots!!! wow


----------



## Loren Jensen (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I am pretty sure that car will be gone shortly. I have started a dirt mound behind the bales, and plan to hang up my old truck bed mat, which is what I used at my house.


----------



## L2fish (Nov 9, 2011)

Geez thats the way we used to do it in the old days. By the way thats a nice restorable Corvair worth lots of money. I would either move the car or move the target.


----------



## huyked (Dec 14, 2011)

L2fish said:


> Geez thats the way we used to do it in the old days. By the way thats a nice restorable Corvair worth lots of money. I would either move the car or move the target.


I was thinking the same. The glass on that windshield is probably worth more than the target. That car would be a great car for someone to restore.


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

huyked said:


> I was thinking the same. The glass on that windshield is probably worth more than the target. That car would be a great car for someone to restore.


Bah, I wouldn't worry about the car too much! Nobody on AT ever sticks an arrow anywhere they shouldn't!


----------



## huyked (Dec 14, 2011)

Widgeon said:


> Bah, I wouldn't worry about the car too much! Nobody on AT ever sticks and arrow somewhere they shouldn't!


That may be true for all you experienced shooters. I'm only about 2.5 practice days in.  I'd probably break a window, or two... maybe all.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

who's Corvair? Craigslist that thing. Looks pretty solid. $3500/bo would move it pretty quick,i would think. I'll give ya $150 shipped


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Indeed. Sell the old Corvair and buy a really nice bag or web target to put under that roof. LOL


----------



## 419deerhunter (Oct 9, 2009)

stall mats make a nice back stop too. Nice looking target station though :thumbs_up


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

nice job!


----------



## SeeMont (Jan 18, 2011)

I would love to post pictures of my range when I figure that out. description: I have a 10'deep, 9 ' high and 16 'long wood shed next to my shop, I hung a 3' x 4' x 12" carpet target from chains, under the roof end of the shed, (to protect the target from rain and snow) In back of that are four layers of hanging carpet. I used concrete patio slabs to make out distances every 10 yards out to 70. I could go out to about a 100 yards with the neighbors permission. The hanging carpet will stop any arrow from 10 yards to 70 yards with 70lbs pull. I have neighbors and friends using this range all the time.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks good!


----------

